

What Does Freedom Mean to You? Trevolta’s Diverse People Unite - moneytrasher
https://www.trevolta.com/DiversePeopleUnite/FreedomIs

======
tiffwang1122
Freedom to me means having the ability to say what I want, do what I want,
eat, walk, drink what ever I want, whenever I want. It means being able to
make my own decisions in life.

------
SJSU
Getting an education no matter what gender, color, or race you are.

Your video is very diverse thank you for sharing. You got our vote

------
nmayalais
Being that Trevolta’s HQ is in South Africa, I feel that this campaign is very
well suited. Congrats South Africa!

~~~
nmayalais
And cool video.

------
costudent4
Apparently freedom means traveling, to you? Haha pretty cool video.

~~~
moneytrasher
Having the ability to travel and experience other cultures throughout the
world is very eye opening.

------
felixwdo
creative video! people should check this out.

